# Regaining my muscle back



## Roxbury (May 17, 2011)

Ok, so Im 16 and I used to workout a lot, had a good diet and have been lifting for 3 years now. In march I stopped working out all together because I had a back problem that wasn't diagnosed at the time. So, I kinda went in a state of depression because of it and my diet went downhill and I hardly ate and didn't do any physical activity for about 2 and a half months now. I was about 177-178 and now I'm about 162-163. All of the weight I lost is muscle, im super skinny and have excess skin, and now I got diagnosed with 2 bulging discs, but my doctor said I could lift again.

So, I am wondering, will my muscle come back any faster since I used to workout a lot? I have heard of muscle memory, is this true?,  if so, how long will this take to occur? or will I have to start from square 1 again like when I started lifting?

Thanks


----------



## triplstep (May 17, 2011)

Roxbury said:


> So, I am wondering, will my muscle come back any faster since I used to workout a lot? I have heard of muscle memory, is this true?,  if so, how long will this take to occur? or will I have to start from square 1 again like when I started lifting?
> 
> Thanks



You are 16. Get back to the gym, put the feed bag on, and get rest at night. You will grow, you are at an age with lots of proper food, good training and rest equals good gains. 

Don't rush into getting big. Get your core stabilized. Pay attention to solid form. Leave your ego at the door. Get healthy. You will grow easily within a years time to where you were. good luck


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

Muscle memory is real, my gains came back way faster the second time. I read a study that said they trained 100 untrained people for 20 weeks got them to not train for 20 more weeks and when they came back they were just as weak as they were the first time, but they gained theyre strength back within 6 weeks the second time around. Same goes for muscle if you are eating enough.


----------



## Roxbury (May 18, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Muscle memory is real, my gains came back way faster the second time. I read a study that said they trained 100 untrained people for 20 weeks got them to not train for 20 more weeks and when they came back they were just as weak as they were the first time, but they gained theyre strength back within 6 weeks the second time around. Same goes for muscle if you are eating enough.



Alright cool thanks, in glad to hear that. I hope that works with me.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 18, 2011)

Roxbury said:


> Alright cool thanks, in glad to hear that. I hope that works with me.


 
Whatever you do, don't get discouraged.  Stay strong, eat more, train harder and you will grow bigger.  Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 18, 2011)

I'm going through this right now as well. I had to cut 30lbs for MMA and it is extremely depressing to watch yourself shrink. It's a mental game now. Your muscle will come back a lot faster than you think if your diets on point and you train hard. Don't push to put up the steel you use to put up before, be patient and it will come.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 18, 2011)

The answer to your question is not important, what's important is that you can go back and start lifting again.  At your age, whether muscle remembers or not, you'll put on some serious muscle mass in no time.  Get your training and diet in gear and within 3 short months you should be feeling good about yourself again.


----------



## barc77 (May 18, 2011)

Don't push it to hard at first.  A couple bulging discs could get worse, watch your form.  The muscle will come back.  Good luck.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 18, 2011)

as stated concentrate your reps on perfect form, dont over do it at first and evaluate how your back feels as you go along, keep a log and slowly increase the weight as your back can take it. 

Your natural test and hormone levels are high enough that muscle memory or not you will grow, just have some patience. What you have that alot of kids your age dont is the brains to look around online and take advice from people who have been here.

Just get your diet in check the best way you can, eat a ton of protein and before you know it you'll be bigger than you were before you stopped.

Good luck


----------



## Roxbury (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it


----------

